# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Sliding scale in Excel 2003 (Difficult)

## krutrzy77

Hello, 

I need a sliding scale formula with which I'm having difficulties. Below is the data.

Anything under $100,000 will get a commission of 10%

Over $100,000:

Bracket:

0-100,000                -  8%
100,001-500,000       -  6%
500,001-999,999       -  4%
1,000,000-3,000,000  -  2%

Thank you.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello krutrzy77, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

